# Jasper Strassenfest - July 31-August 1



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 29, 2009)

We're heading out tomorrow to Jasper, Indiana for a 1st year KCBS BBQ contest called Strassenfest being held in conjunction with a large German festival.  Lots of Beer, food, and Fraulein's.  What's not to like?

So far 32 teams have signed up.  This contest has a governor's proclamation and is a state championship even so the winner gets and invite to the American Royal competition and goes in the draw for Jack Daniel's.  Here is a link to the contest:

http://www.jasperstrassenfest.org/

And the list of teams so far:

ZZ Que
Monty Pigthon & The Holy Grill
The Flying Burritos
Sonny Ja's
Kentucky Kookers
Edgar County Food & Bev.
Tri Fecta BBQ
Ribs & Bibs
Smoky River BBQ
StinkEye BBQ
Ole Man Larry's 
Pig Pak
Acme BBQ
Son Seekers
Shadetree Cooks
Quau
Hoosier Crawdaddy
Barnyard BBQ
Fowl Butt BBQ
Pig Dawg
HIckory Flats
The Ribberbest Gang
Double D's BBQ
Getta Que
Rock River BBQ
Steel Smokin BBQ
Butt Bubbers BBQ
Who Are Those Guys?
Insane Charcoal Posse
Redneck Grillers
Black Kettle Cooks
Smokin T's


Also there is a rumor that the Reverand Twyford (Ulcer Acres) will be competing and spreading the gospel of BBQ.   Should be a great event and a great time.  If anyone from the forum is in the area please stop by and say hello!

Dallas


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 30, 2009)

Best of luck and safe travels!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks Danielle.  We'll be heading out in a few.  Staying the night in Cincinnati and pull into to Jasper, late Friday morning.

Looking forward to some German beer sampling.  Donna's my designated driver on this trip!


----------



## DaleP (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey Dallas, we will see you after judging. I wanted to cook but others on our team decided to judge for the first time so we can see what Dallas turns in. Hahaha. 
Where can you buy pink suspenders?


----------

